
Indie Game: The Irresponsible Movie - ukdm
http://jeansnow.net/2012/06/27/indie-game-the-irresponsible-movie/
======
andy_herbert
I didn't consider the movie to be a perfect arbiter of truth, and I expect
over-simplifications in the documentary in order to tell a 'story', but I
don't see what value this post by Jean Snow adds to the discussion. There
seems to be strong allusions to non-specifics based on second-hand
information. Add to this that Jean appears to construct his own character
assassination on Phil: he threatens to kill said “business partner,” which
can’t be taken lightly considering his apparent fragile mental state.

------
spobo
It just portrays Phil the way he is. Everybody knows there are 3 sides to a
story. Both sides of the parties involved and the actual truth.

------
fattjake
I guess I'll just echo what everyone is saying. I don't think many will take
Phil's word for the character of his business partner. He's clearly an
unreliable narrator.

Their conflict is somewhat outside the scope of the movie. I don't think that
it's so important that they get the partner's side, it's about Phil, just the
way he is.

------
madrox
"Truth will out."

I didn't know anything about Fez or its history going into that film, but I
think it did a good job implying how many people could have issues working
with that guy.

I didn't imagine his partner to be a villain. I imagined him to be a
reasonable guy who didn't want to put up with histrionics all day long for 5
years.

------
89a
Phil Fish is a dick and his game started off life as a Cave Story ripoff… I
mean he didn't even bother to redraw his character which looks almost
identical to the Cave Story characters only with a lame hat in place of
personality and creativity.

